# FORK HEIGHT PREFERENCE



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

​
*Which do you prefer?*

Large Tall Classic WHAM-O style forks.56.76%Small close to the hand Style forks.6587.84%Other. Please tell us45.41%


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

Newbie _learning_ here! 
I just have been recently getting into Slingshots, Shooting & Collecting and have a nice little collection already.
I _*LOVE LOVE LOVE*_ the looks and feel of the LARGE CLASSIC WHAM-O "style" fork. I have 4 now and 3 more coming.
I also have several teeny tinny, itsy bitsy, little forks... The FLIPPINOUT *Trainer *and "*Annabelle"*, A+ *PS-3*, Performance Catapults *EPS* and a Slingshot Canada *Prowler*.

Our friend Nathan / FLIPPINOUT has made me a bunch of new forks that none of us have yet to see. He told me though that in his opinion the longer, larger
fork designs create too much force on the wrist and are hard to be consistence with. (He still made me 2 WHAM-O reproductions... Flipped out! Haha!)

I do see what he is saying though. After playing around with all of them I have to say that the 5 *LOW* fork slingshots DO seem more ??? More Something? Aimable? (is that a word?) Powerful? Stable? Just different and BETTER in someway to me.

I DO LOVE the LOOKS of the BIG HIGH FORKS but I DO get more HITS with the lil FLIPPINOUT TRAINER than I do with the WHAM-O STYLE FORKS. Hmmmmmmm LOL!
I guess good things do come in SMALL packages!

What do you prefer?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I didn't vote because I don't think the poll was set up very meaningfully. But my answer is 2"


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

You LOST me there my friend. I'm only curious as to what people like to shoot?
Nothing "DEEP" about it, just a "FUN" poll.











Dayhiker said:


> I didn't vote because I don't think the poll was set up very meaningfully. But my answer is 2"


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

uktraman i think you should get a little natural befor shooting those beuts u have got u would not want foek hits just until u get the hang of it if ur new


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

I have a _*practically indestructible*_ nylon _*TRAINER*_ that I use. 
I do agree with you that I need to get real comfortable shooting before I shoot one of the customs though.



mckee said:


> uktraman i think you should get a little natural befor shooting those beuts u have got u would not want foek hits just until u get the hang of it if ur new


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

OT: Ultraman, I just noticed that you live in Sarasota FL. I was just down your way a couple weeks ago. I was at Siesta Key. Beautiful!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like shooting all slingshots. Big, small, tiny. I have fun with them all.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

high and wide, low and wide would be my second choice


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

as a side note. I've never used a slotted TTF sling, but something doesn't seem right about the way the bands are tied. hopefully someone will clarify the matter.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

wombat said:


> as a side note. I've never used a slotted TTF sling, but something doesn't seem right about the way the bands are tied. hopefully someone will clarify the matter.


If you use gum rubber on a WhamO there really isn't any tying involved, If you use thinner rubber tying might be needed to secure them...don't know for sure I use gum rubber only in my WhamO..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm with DH on this one.
I seem to shoot slingshots with just a bit of clearance over the hand the best. I like a bit of fork height for aiming.
This one is my favorite:


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

I LOVE the looks of that one! Palm Swells on both sides? 
I'm too new at shooting these things so I didn't even vote in my own poll but I LOVE the CLASSIC looks of that fork!
Looks like it fills the hand perfectly too.











M_J said:


> I'm with DH on this one.
> I seem to shoot slingshots with just a bit of clearance over the hand the best. I like a bit of fork height for aiming.
> This one is my favorite:
> View attachment 8774


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

All my micros have thumb nail size forks, and all "ball forks" are about an inch about the horizontal..nice n low...
http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb444/BigBenny2/IMAG0082.jpg


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

The closer the fork tips to my hand, the more accurate the slingshot IMO. For long shooting sessions and overall accuracy, high forks just don't cut it- too much wrist strain for repeatability. I also like shooting bands on the heavy side and low forks make this much easier.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ultraman said:


> I LOVE the looks of that one! Palm Swells on both sides?
> I'm too new at shooting these things so I didn't even vote in my own poll but I LOVE the CLASSIC looks of that fork!
> Looks like it fills the hand perfectly too.


Yeah, I really love this one.
It's a Bunny Buster Pocket Shooter. 
On the topic of fork height, the slingshot I usually carry with me is a little natural with paracord tabs and Chinese tubes that barely clears the top of my hand when shooting. I hold it a little differently than DayHiker is in the link. I'm not as good with it as I am with the BB but it's super fun to shoot and easier to carry.


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

Yes, Tom at Bunny Busters makes some great slingshots for sure. 
I have 4 now and plan on at least 1 more in the future. I really like that pocket shooter. 
I bought his new TTF Hunter and love the feel in my hand but palm swells in both sides look even BETTER
and I bet feels GREAT!



M_J said:


> I LOVE the looks of that one! Palm Swells on both sides?
> I'm too new at shooting these things so I didn't even vote in my own poll but I LOVE the CLASSIC looks of that fork!
> Looks like it fills the hand perfectly too.


Yeah, I really love this one.
It's a Bunny Buster Pocket Shooter. 
On the topic of fork height, the slingshot I usually carry with me is a little natural with paracord tabs and Chinese tubes that barely clears the top of my hand when shooting. I hold it a little differently than DayHiker is in the link. I'm not as good with it as I am with the BB but it's super fun to shoot and easier to carry.
[/quote]


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I like 3/4 inch fork and no fork at all and sometimes no slingshot at all. I guess the truth is I like them all, tall fork, short fork, no fork and sometimes just the band and no pouch. So each has it's place.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

I voted "other" because I honestly don't know yet. I'm too new to the world of slingshot shooting and my only two slingshots so far are a Barnett Black Widow and a Dankung Cougar. I prefer the Cougar by far, but it is pretty heavy and the fork is pretty high and wide. I have already four other slingshots on order with much different shape and size, so I hope I can give an appropriate answer to that question in a couple weeks.

cheers


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

High and low


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

For just plinking fun,
I think I will go with the shorter forks. 
I have been shooting this little ergo that I made and it sure does shoot nice and fast.
This one though is not as comfortable as a fatter grip slingshot, but it is very accurate. 
For a serious hunting fork, I want a heavier piece,with heavy bands.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like them all! But you cant go TOO high on the forks.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I really prefer the forks to be as short as possible Though remembering that I grip across the forks, not hammer style; my fork may be longer than some, like Joergs 6 circles design. That is why I prefer the styles that Bil Hayes , Nathan and similar vendors sell.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

low style forks , gives less train on the wrist


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I prefer low forks similar to what M_J shows.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't care about the height I care about the width


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

low 4k for me


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

oops i didnt see i already posted here


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

Ultraman said:


> uktraman i think you should get a little natural befor shooting those beuts u have got u would not want foek hits just until u get the hang of it if ur new


[/quote]

Love the look of your nylon catapult Ultraman where can purchase one of those ?


----------

